
Unpopular opinion? I don't do puzzle coding tests - praveenscience
https://dev.to/rodrigojuarez/unpopular-opinion-i-don-t-do-puzzle-coding-tests-1fha
======
GoToRO
Well I tried it a few times and it's useless. The only reason they are popular
now is because companies figured out that they can hire cheap people this way.
If you agree to such a test when you have done a lot of these tests in school,
you have public work that is available for inspection and so on, then you are
ready to work for cheap. Nothing wrong with that.

~~~
praveenscience
It could be a good starting point, but it totally depends on how each of them
look at it. Personally, I hate it too.

